# Běloch



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Potřeboval bych pomoct najít český výraz, kterým by se hanlivě označovali běloši. Často na to narážím v překladech z angličtiny, momentálně teď to bylo oslovení "white boy", které mi přišlo poměrně neutrální, ale podle Urban Dictionary jde o ekvivalent výrazu "nigger" (negr), akorát že za použití "white boy" prý nikoho nezavřou. 
Napadlo mě akorát "gádžo", což jednak snad není hanlivé vůbec, navíc použití čistě romského výrazu by překlad posouvalo nesmyslně jinam. Dtto "bílá/bledá tvář". Narazil jsem i na výraz "tvaroh", ale ten bych asi vnímal spíš komicky.
Nenapadne vás něco říznějšího?


----------



## jazyk

Tvarohový ksicht? Bílá huba?


----------



## Lucyje

A co kombinace "bílej ksicht",  jestli to už není za čárou?


----------



## Garin

Bílá huba i ksicht jsou pro tento případ v pohodě a "před čárou", díky. Asi jsem se moc upnul k naději, že existuje nějaký jednoslovný výraz, který mi unikl nebo jsem na něj zapomněl. Asi ne. Přitom pro lidi tmavší pleti máme takových výrazů přehršel.


----------



## bibax

Ryze etymologická obdoba slova "negr" (negro/nero/noir < lat. niger = černý) je "albín" (< lat. albus = bílý; blanc/bianco není z latiny). Občas mě napadlo, zda bych se měl urazit, kdyby mě nějaký černoch nazval albínem ("ty negře" <=> "ty albíne"), ale asi bych to jako urážku necítil.

Ještě jsem si vzpomněl, v nějakém překladu černoši bělocha nazývali běloušem: "Hej, bělouši, ..."


----------



## Garin

"Bělouš" by šel, díky, bibaxi.


----------



## ilocas2

Hello, in my opinion the word bělouš can't be used, because it means white horse. bělouš - Google Search


----------

